# Mir Loses...now What



## Andrew Green (Feb 6, 2006)

> Heading into UFC 57 the company appeared to have its short-term solution for the heavyweight division set. Champion Andrei Arlovski and number one contender Tim Sylvia had signed for the companys first foray into California as the main event in Anaheim for UFC 59 in April.
> 
> Returning ex-Champion Frank Mir was making his return at UFC 57 to face, what by all appearances seemed a set-up fight, against a fighter with far less MMA experience in Marcio Pe De Pano Cruz. Well as the say goes, something funny happened on the way



http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=1531&zoneid=13

The article makes a good point... apart from the "Tim Sylvia on the other hand has received both the admiration of both the MMA community and the fans." part.  Sylvia just hurts to watch...

But Mir lossing does not help out the rather poor HW division in the UFC.  Arlovski is pretty much alone at the top, Mir's return at least put a contendor into the mix that was thought to have a shot at taking it.  Then he gets cut and looses in what looked to be a warm up match...

So what's next for the Heavyweights?


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 6, 2006)

I dont know that the cut is really that big of a deal. He lost a match to a cut...not really a future altering deal it can happen to anyone. I think Mir can still play a part in the HW division, I never have however thought he could take the belt from Arlovski. 

I would love to see some really talented HW come into the UFC...seems kind of void there. Maybe this season of UF will have some good HW...anyone know the classes this time?

7sm


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 11, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> I dont know that the cut is really that big of a deal. He lost a match to a cut...not really a future altering deal it can happen to anyone. I think Mir can still play a part in the HW division, I never have however thought he could take the belt from Arlovski.
> 
> I would love to see some really talented HW come into the UFC...seems kind of void there. Maybe this season of UF will have some good HW...anyone know the classes this time?
> 
> 7sm


 Yeah, Mir's not a real serious contender against Arlovski.  If they do ever manage to meet, I suspect it'll be a short, brutal, one-sided beating, with Mir being removed from the ring under assistance. 

I agree, the HW needs talent.  If this keeps up, Arlovski is going to be a pretty much one sided one-man show....a boring one at that.  Arlovski beating the hopeless-contender-of-the-week isn't going to sell pay-per-view spots and sell out arena's.  Arlovski also doesn't have have the draw appeal of Liddell or even Hughes.  

Quite frankly, the heavy weights, which used to be a big draw, bore me to death anymore.  I guess they could always go roll Tank Abbott out of the bar, and let Arlovski slap him around a little for a few laughs.  

UFC needs some new blood in the Heavy Weights.  It's basically Arlovski and a bunch of guys who couldn't beat him if he were hungover and tied to a chair.  Not like watching a Liddell/Couture fight, where there's some question of the outcome.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 11, 2006)

Much like boxing I've always enjoyed watching the smaller guys fight.  The heavy weights don't usually have the action packed fights that the lighter guys are capable of.  If someone were to come along that could actually give Arlovski a good fight then the HW division might actually pique my interest.  I rarely watch the UFC for the HW fights and feel that if enough lighter weight fights of enough competition are on the card then folks will still watch.  I don't see anyone coming off of the TV show able to challenge Andre any time soon.  They may actually have someone with a good bit of talent but it will be awhile before they have the experience they'll need to take on the big man.


----------

